# Exo Terra compact UVB bulb.



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I see that they make both a 13w and a 26w of these bulbs. They both say they reach a maximum of 12inch and they dont produce heat so what exactly is the difference?

Thanks.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Good point, what is the difference? anyone?

Jay


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Higher light output I believe.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

they definately produce heat, i took the temps of mine and put in a post yesterday in the phib section


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They do produce heat, just not a lot of it, nothing like the heat produced by an incandescent bulb.

The difference between the 13W and 26W is the amount of light they emit and therefore the area they illuminate.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Graham said:


> They do produce heat, just not a lot of it, nothing like the heat produced by an incandescent bulb.
> 
> The difference between the 13W and 26W is the amount of light they emit and therefore the area they illuminate.


So purely light output, and nothing to do with uvb output : victory:

Jay


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> So purely light output, and nothing to do with uvb output : victory:
> 
> Jay


the wattage has nothing to do with the uvb output i think as the sell 2.0,5.0.&10.0 uvb bulbs at both 13w and 26w.
2.0 are said to emit the best light though.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If the UVB output is 10% (for example) then it's 10% regardless of the wattage, higher wattage just means the light is brighter.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are effective upto 50cm 20in.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers for the answers :2thumb:


----------

